# Gun Show in Hickory, NC 12/29 & 30



## slohand (Aug 2, 2006)

There will be a C&E Gun Show at the Hickory NC Metro Center Saturday 12/29 and Sunday 12/30.

I haven't decided yet which day I'll drive over from Asheboro to meet my son and his wife there but I'll definitely be there one of the two days. 

So, if any of you are there and see a slightly overweight middle-aged guy wearing jeans with a black shirt, a tan jacket and a white Adams Golf cap walking around with a beautiful blonde and a handsome young man be sure to say hello to us, okay?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hard to believe I see a thread with the words Hickory, NC on this forum as that's where I'm from. I almost always go to these shows, usually on Sunday after church. The shows themselves are pretty good. 

Maybe I'll see you there. :smt023


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

slohand said:


> There will be a C&E Gun Show at the Hickory NC Metro Center Saturday 12/29 and Sunday 12/30.
> 
> I haven't decided yet which day I'll drive over from Asheboro to meet my son and his wife there but I'll definitely be there one of the two days.
> 
> So, if any of you are there and see a slightly overweight middle-aged guy wearing jeans with a black shirt, a tan jacket and a white Adams Golf cap walking around with a beautiful blonde and a handsome young man be sure to say hello to us, okay?


Isn't that where the comedian from Last Comic Standing is from?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

3Reds said:


> Isn't that where the comedian from Last Comic Standing is from?


You got it. Jon Reep. He went to the same high school as I did, although some years before me. I met him a few times through my fiance's family. Super nice guy.


----------

